# Fast & Furious...



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

.. who else is going to see it tonight?


----------



## DaveysFR (Apr 14, 2008)

I am going to see it, hope its as good as the original 'The Fast and The Furious".

I didn't really like '2 Fast 2 Furious' or 'Tokyo Drift'.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I haven't seen any of the Fast/Furious films, and I intend to keep it that way


----------



## donnyngu (Apr 9, 2009)

I can't wait to see it


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

can you imagine the car parks full of chav mobiles all handbraking in,and wheel spinning out after it :lol: i might even have a drive up just to see the travesty's of corsa`s and clios on show


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

silverback said:


> can you imagine the car parks full of chav mobiles all handbraking in,and wheel spinning out after it :lol: i might even have a drive up just to see the travesty's of corsa`s and clios on show


:thumb:

Do they have neons under their cars in this one? bet the local motorfactors will be stocking up on them again :wall:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

andy monty said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Do they have neons under their cars in this one? bet the local motorfactors will be stocking up on them again :wall:


:lol:

i would imagine neons are so fast and furious 1 and 2.then again they could be back with a bang.in all seriousness i cant see it being much good as its going to be not bad enough to be enjoyable and certainly not good enough to buy on dvd or blu ray.

watch out at the lights tonight boys.thats all i will say :car: there will be a lot of wound up racers in 1.4 hot rods :lol:


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

I saw it other day - its a cracking film with more action and stunts in than the last 3

Well worth a watch - in fact i might just go and watch it again now


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

silverback said:


> can you imagine the car parks full of chav mobiles all handbraking in,and wheel spinning out after it :lol: i might even have a drive up just to see the travesty's of corsa`s and clios on show


Looking forward to seeing this just as much as the film 
Seriously though its pretty much brain out entertainment, if the pics in the papers are true there should be some tasty metal on show including an RS200 :thumb:

John


----------



## coldflame90 (Mar 1, 2008)

what a load of rubbish 
takes so long to get going and hardly has anything to do with cars any more 
the best out of the four is tokyo drift


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

I loved all of the films just for what they were. I know they're full of chav cars, but you also got some awesome American muscle. I watched a teaser programme on ITV2 the other day. They were saying about how this time they have tried to be a lot more broad with the car selection. You will still get the chav mobiles, but you will also get some pretty tasty fast cars this time around! I can't wait!

I was also watching Vin Deisel on J Woss and he was going on about how he was waiting for the 'rite script' before he did another one....


...more like he needs to revive his career now! At the time of 2fast 2furious I heard he wasn't scripted because he was demanding $5million, when he only got $800,000 for the original movie!


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

im sat in the pictures waiting for it to start at 13:20 I wkll let you know later if its any good


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

Im going later aswell  will let you all know how I get on. Tokyo Drift is the best so far.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

prob wait till dvd time lol


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

little john said:


> im sat in the pictures waiting for it to start at 13:20 I wkll let you know later if its any good


Good man! Don't tell me what happens tho!


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

I might go later to see it.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm going tonight, I'm sure the 500 will get the usual ****** signs thrown my way in the carpark by the kids in their Saxos and Corsas.

Jealousy is a terrible thing! Especially when mine is only a 1.2 and is probably still quicker than most of their cars :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Lloyd71 said:


> I'm going tonight, I'm sure the 500 will get the usual ****** signs thrown my way in the carpark by the kids in their Saxos and Corsas.
> 
> Jealousy is a terrible thing! Especially when mine is only a 1.2 and is probably still quicker than most of their cars :lol:


Does that happen often??

Which cinema is that? I'm surprised by that!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Does that happen often??
> 
> Which cinema is that? I'm surprised by that!


Not at the cinema specifically, just in general! I always get offensive gestures from chavs (Usually on dual carriageways just before I breeze past them), and lately I've been getting them from drivers of old cars a lot for some reason!

Earlier on I got a guy in a ****box old Escort giving me the Vs, it's bloody hilarious tbh!

I suppose it comes with the car. Luckily, I get a lot more people giving me compliments or looking in the windows in carparks. I made a guy crap himself the other day at Asda when I came back to find him peering in the window and unlocked the doors while walking towards it :lol:

EDIT: Going in my mate's car now, a Suzuki Swift Sport. Oh the joys of people trying to race us because he has twin exhausts


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

silverback said:


> can you imagine the car parks full of chav mobiles all handbraking in,and wheel spinning out after it :lol: i might even have a drive up just to see the travesty's of corsa`s and clios on show


Are you sure it's just to watch......... :lol: 

:thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

silverback said:


> watch out at the lights tonight boys.thats all i will say :car: there will be a lot of wound up racers in 1.4 hot rods :lol:


no change there then find it quiet amusing my dads got a 1.8 petrol Focus Estate whilst its no rocket ship it shows them up fairly well (tend to struggle in my 1.2 punto i let them go then keep an eye out in the ditches for them....


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

tokyo drift was the best one imo but i cant wait to see what this one is gonna be like  wich my 180sx was on the road to take that :lol::lol:show all the corsa's up lmao


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Are you sure it's just to watch......... :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


:doublesho YOU SIR,have overstepped the mark  :lol:

got my "ride" for the night sorted


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

All i hope is that its better than the last 2.First one was passable second and third where massive steaming piles of horse poo.I mean come on,cars in chases substituted for cg??


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

RoverIain said:


> All i hope is that its better than the last 2.First one was passable second and third where massive steaming piles of horse poo.I mean come on,cars in chases substituted for cg??


They did that in the first one too! Anyone notice how in the 2nd one the yellow Supra's neons change from green to red and then back again during the chase scene? :lol:


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

I enjoyed them all, particualrly tokyo drift. The thing with them is that you have to accept them for what they are, harmless, enjoyable STORIES that last and hour or two. They don't try to be particuarly accurate at recording races or anything, just a bit of ccar porn for the chav in all of us!


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

I just love the way cars have like 11 gears in the Fast And The Furious. I want to go and see it but a lack of money D=


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Pieface876 said:


> I just love the way cars have like 11 gears in the Fast And The Furious. I want to go and see it but a lack of money D=


:lol: Me and my friend were talking about this today at work, we also noted how they often, when racing and fighting for the lead, change gear then put their foot down and suddenly go much quicker. Neither of us could understand wether they were meant to be changing up a gear as they were redlining their car, or changing down to get back into the power band. But neither of them make sense, why would they not be driving at full throttle in the first place?!


----------



## TRN Ent (Nov 16, 2008)

s2kpaul said:


> prob wait till dvd time lol


This may interest you.

http://www.play.com/DVD/DVD/4-/8135059/-/Product.html?searchstring=fast+furious+2009&searchsource=0

Get Play.com to notify you, when its available for pre-order, iv already got Bronson on pre-order, comes out in June.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Well it won't win any awards but for a few hours of watching nice cars get wrecked its ok. 

Lots of references to the first film and a bit to Tokyo drift at the begining the 2nd film didn't happen according to this one which isn't a bad thing. A few laughs in there as well. 

The film has a darker side to it when it comes to Dominic Toretto being there and he is mean and moody for most of the film. Some of the things the cars do are a little unbelievable but thats the whole thing about movies they do stuff that can't normally be done.

Worth watching if you like the other films but jees the pictures have got expensive. £6.70 each but we had a 2for1 voucher


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I just got back, bloody good for a quick no brainer action film but my god the plotlines and the stunts are getting beyond ridiculous now! :lol:

I liked how they explained a few things from the first film and whatnot but how come they didn't explain

**SPOILER ALERT**
Highlight below to see the spoiler

What happened to Vince and Jessy?
Also, I could have sworn the Charger got wrecked in the tunnel near the end, so how was it back being driven by Brian to break Dom out of the prison van?!

END OF SPOILERS


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

didnt jessy die in the 1st 1 like????????????


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> I just got back, bloody good for a quick no brainer action film but my god the plotlines and the stunts are getting beyond ridiculous now! :lol:
> 
> I liked how they explained a few things from the first film and whatnot but how come they didn't explain
> 
> ...


you  :lol::lol::lol: :devil::devil:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Rsskwil said:


> didnt jessy die in the 1st 1 like????????????


he got shot, and vince went to hospital..
was meant to be seeing it tomorrow but the nearest cinema isn't showing it


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Just back from seeing it and I will not spoil it for any one else. Highlight was on the way home when I spotted what is in my other thread. NNIIICCE.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

grant_evans said:


> you  :lol::lol::lol: :devil::devil:


I put 'spoiler' in there and you still managed to read it? :lol:


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

Just got back myself. Was expecting chavs and "done up" motors. Not too bad actually only saw two really ****e cars in car park which was rammed.

As for the film, I have to be honest I dint find it amazing, really good film but was more on story line than cars. 


Ties up the fact that it is set before tokyo drift and in regards to the charger it says in film how letty could'nt let them crush it.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

got to be the worst set of driving/car films ever total p1sh imo, ****y jap cars with huge spoilers/wings-shocking


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Gavb said:


> got to be the worst set of driving/car films ever total p1sh imo, ****y jap cars with huge spoilers/wings-shocking


you havn't seen the new one then :wave:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

little john said:


> you havn't seen the new one then :wave:


no and i doubt i ever will as the first 400 or however many they did were utter crap. Just mho though


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Cant wait to see it!!!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

I've just got back, I aint going to spoil it for everyone, but Im as unimpressed as I am impressed! 

Great stunts, great story line, not my choice of ending and too many wrecked cars!


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Just back from seeing it, good film I thought 

Also saw the fiesta corsa clio 106 crew leaving the car park. I think the fiesta had one of those battery powered supercharger thingys as it was whistling but going no where! :lol:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Kenny6 said:


> in regards to the charger it says in film how letty could'nt let them crush it.


I know that, I meant at the end of the film when it appears again being driven by Brian. I could have sworn it got destroyed in the tunnel chase scene as Dom jumped out of it and into the muscle car that was chasing him. The car he used to kill the guy near the end was shiny black, not matt black like his Charger was, surely? Or am I missing something?


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

On the subject of boys racers, the only car I seen was a mitsubishi FTO with the same pink paintwork as the s2000 in 2 fast 2 furious! Should have got a pic really!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

There were plenty in the carpark at Star City, nothing OTT though just subtle mods. I loved how in this film most of the cars weren't over modified, they mainly had performance mods instead. Brian's blue Skyline was a prime example of this, and my god what a nice shine it had in the garage! The paintwork was spotless!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> There were plenty in the carpark at Star City, nothing OTT though just subtle mods. I loved how in this film most of the cars weren't over modified, they mainly had performance mods instead. Brian's blue Skyline was a prime example of this, and my god what a nice shine it had in the garage! The paintwork was spotless!


Yeah I agree. The cars were a lot more toned in this movie, that tourino was epic! Shame they feckin destroyed them all!

I was really diggin that black car (if anyone knows what it was share your wealth) that dom has at the start! Id love something as stealthy as that!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

woodybeefcake said:


> Yeah I agree. The cars were a lot more toned in this movie, that tourino was epic! Shame they feckin destroyed them all!
> 
> I was really diggin that black car (if anyone knows what it was share your wealth) that dom has at the start! Id love something as stealthy as that!


You mean during the truck chase bit?










That one? It's a Buick Regal, I think?

Oh and for anyone who hates the chavved up cars in the previous films, here is the blue Skyline mentioned earlier;


Looks spot on to me!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> You mean during the truck chase bit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the one! Id love one, it was mint!


----------



## ApottageUK (Apr 2, 2009)

I was tempted to go and see it tonight with the lads but didnt end up going but they said it was awesome. 
Might go and see it one night next week and decide for myslelf. Im a big fan of the first 2 but no so much the 3rd one. Hopefully it will be more like the first 2


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

Lloyd71 said:


> You mean during the truck chase bit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chavved up? Skylines like that no not strike me as chavved up


----------

